# Play VS Education



## momy

Play is a funny activity that requires imagination depending on the type (solitary play,rough&tumble,outdoor play,pretend play);I personally describe it as a big deal or a won or won exchange because you give the time,the energy,the Attention and the imagination in order to receive a bigger part of Imagination,a higher attention,
a dynamic energy more than that play clear the way for later success in reading, writing, mathematics and science.Play is extremely important to development because it contributes to the cognitive, physical,social,and emotional well-being of children and youth,It also offers an ideal opportunity for parents to engage fully with their children.
 Education is a need,a responsibility on the other hand Play is done for its own sake not for a reward of any kind or because one is directed to do it;children don't necessarily play to learn,They play because they want to and because it is interesting, challenging and fun.

Play is a powerful tool for building self-control and self-regulation,It stimulates healthy brain development;During play, children learn about the world in which they live, they can explore, create, imagine and figure things out.Research shows strong links between creative play and language, physical, social/emotional, and cognitive development.
Education requires self-regulation,self-control,attention,imagination...a coincidence?NO,Play is an education that builds what is needed for what we call "education".


----------



## sca1een

is play some kind of an app..or you just meant "game"?


----------



## asnmdirteha

Our preschool is currently going through the transition of turning education into play. Play-based learning does sound like a big challenge though especially when we were educated through learning from textbooks and worksheets. I think in the younger ages play-based learning does great wonders but I'm not sure if that will be helpful in the older ages..


----------



## atlasmission

asnmdirteha said:


> Our preschool is currently going through the transition of turning education into play. Play-based learning does sound like a big challenge though especially when we were educated through learning from textbooks and worksheets. I think in the younger ages play-based learning does great wonders but I'm not sure if that will be helpful in the older ages..


There's actually a lot of research out there (Google Jane Mcgonigal and Constance Steinkuehler) which proves that play-based learning works for older kids as well


----------



## Play2Health

momy said:


> Play is a funny activity that requires imagination depending on the type (solitary play,rough&tumble,outdoor play,pretend play);I personally describe it as a big deal or a won or won exchange because you give the time,the energy,the Attention and the imagination in order to receive a bigger part of Imagination,a higher attention,
> a dynamic energy more than that play clear the way for later success in reading, writing, mathematics and science.Play is extremely important to development because it contributes to the cognitive, physical,social,and emotional well-being of children and youth,It also offers an ideal opportunity for parents to engage fully with their children.
> Education is a need,a responsibility on the other hand Play is done for its own sake not for a reward of any kind or because one is directed to do it;children don't necessarily play to learn,They play because they want to and because it is interesting, challenging and fun.
> 
> Play is a powerful tool for building self-control and self-regulation,It stimulates healthy brain development;During play, children learn about the world in which they live, they can explore, create, imagine and figure things out.Research shows strong links between creative play and language, physical, social/emotional, and cognitive development.
> Education requires self-regulation,self-control,attention,imagination...a coincidence?NO,Play is an education that builds what is needed for what we call "education".


Play is critical for every childs development. Play is where we all learn teamwork, collaboration, self reliance, empathy and much much more. Pleay teaches us communication skills that will last a lifetime. Its discouraging today to see how play is being donwgraded by schools and in a few cases parents who fail to understand the developmen that play is.

Play allows children to become self aware, to understand the work around them, and helps ykids feel competent and grow their self-confidence as they expand their knowledge.


----------



## Amol888

Play2Health said:


> Play is critical for every childs development. Play is where we all learn teamwork, collaboration, self reliance, empathy and much much more. Pleay teaches us communication skills that will last a lifetime. Its discouraging today to see how play is being donwgraded by schools and in a few cases parents who fail to understand the developmen that play is.
> 
> Play allows children to become self aware, to understand the work around them, and helps ykids feel competent and grow their self-confidence as they expand their knowledge.


I am completely agree with you. play is best for kids because they help them in starting their learning processes and get them to know about their abilities and skills.


----------



## marafx2007

Play and education walk hand in hand. It is in our nature to learn faster while playing. Such method of learning has been observed also in animals. What makes the difference between animals that play for learning purpose only and primates and humans is that we play for learning AND fun.

There are many components of the play and one is the toys. To see more about how to choose toys that will not only provide fun but will help your child learn I suggest
https://kidslearningthroughplay.com/


----------



## FeliciaGrames

In a play-based program, children choose activities based on their current interests. The term “play-based” is often interchanged with “child-centered,” which could be used to describe the majority of available preschool programs. The play-based classroom is broken up into sections, such as a home or kitchen, science area, water table, reading nook, space with blocks and other toys, or other areas. Teachers encourage the kids to play, facilitating social skills along the way. Even though it seems like they are just playing, they are learning valuable skills, including important social skills and cooperation with others, learning about signs (as most items are labeled), and early math.


----------



## Vesarwyar

As FeliciaGrames said, I think that a play-based program it's a great thing.


----------



## G2gialove

momy said:


> momy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Play is a funny activity that requires imagination depending on the type (solitary play,rough&tumble,outdoor play,pretend play);I personally describe it as a big deal or a won or won exchange because you give the time,the energy,the Attention and the imagination in order to receive a bigger part of Imagination,a higher attention,
> a dynamic energy more than that play clear the way for later success in reading, writing, mathematics and science.Play is extremely important to development because it contributes to the cognitive, physical,social,and emotional well-being of children and youth,It also offers an ideal opportunity for parents to engage fully with their children.
> Education is a need,a responsibility on the other hand Play is done for its own sake not for a reward of any kind or because one is directed to do it;children don't necessarily play to learn,They play because they want to and because it is interesting, challenging and fun.
> 
> Play is a powerful tool for building self-control and self-regulation,It stimulates healthy brain development;During play, children learn about the world in which they live, they can explore, create, imagine and figure things out.Research shows strong links between creative play and language, physical, social/emotional, and cognitive development.
> Education requires self-regulation,self-control,attention,imagination...a coincidence?NO,Play is an education that builds what is needed for what we call "education".
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with this statement. I have seen firsthand the effectiveness of play in teaching children. I have been using printable worksheets for kids from this site:Printable learning games for kids
> My kids learned the alphabet and numbers relatively early thanks to the printouts from this site.Tip.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarinamamaVlada

Also is very interested a puzzle worksheets for kids with food and drinks:
Printable Food and Drinks Activities for Kindergarten. 
There is a lot more, so in the same time you give a learn about varied stuff and in the same time kids didn't feel it boring. Learn & play!


----------



## ForEmma

Peace for everyone! It just so happens that I have a child with certain problems with his hands ... The doctor said that children's board games help develop motor skills. Who uses what? I heard about Educational tasks for children by category, have you tried? How do you rate?


----------

